# What is with the different Generations?



## mattyd (May 18, 2008)

Hi - I have decided to purcahse a Glock 26. Maybe used. I have noticed there is a lot of conversation about Generations 1, 2, 3, 4. Can someone give me a run down on the differences, how to tell them apart, is there a generation to avoid, and what is being currently manufactured and currently being sold? Thanks.


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

Glocks fetal attempt to compete with the M&P.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

^^^ please explaine


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

M&Ps are sellin like hotcakes!

If I were in the market for a polymer gun of the XD/Glock/M&P variety... I would definitely pick up a M&P. Kinda goofy and futuristic looking, but feel awesome in the hand, and I the first time I shot a buddy's, I was running circles around my XD with it!:smt023


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

rednecksportsman said:


> Glocks (SIC) fetal attempt to compete with the M&P.


Does that mean it's going to have a baby?


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

This http://glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1007570&highlight=differences+generations might help.

Glock is currently introducing the gen.-4 versions in the various models. It has the rough-texture finish on the grip, removeable (or at least _addable_) backstraps, and IIRC a mag. release that's reversible. The gen. 3s look like my new model 23.








(The magazine extension is aftermarket.)
The Threes have accesory rails, fingergrooves on the front of the grip, and thumb rests on the grip.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

jeffreybehr said:


> This http://glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1007570&highlight=differences+generations might help.
> 
> Glock is currently introducing the gen.-4 versions in the various models. It has the rough-texture finish on the grip, removeable (or at least _addable_) backstraps, and IIRC a mag. release that's reversible. The gen. 3s look like my new model 23.
> 
> The Threes have accesory rails, fingergrooves on the front of the grip, and thumb rests on the grip.


From what I understand, you've hit several of the differences.

The recoil spring setup is different and most (all?) of the calibers will have dual springs. Gen4 magazines are also different in order to allow the reversible mag release. (Gen 3 mags will work with Gen4 pistols as long as the release remains on the left side of the grip.) Two additional backstraps ("M" - medium and, "L" - large) ship with the gun, with presumably the small or regular strap installed.

If you've handled a Glock with the RTF2 grip, the texture on the Gen4's is not as "aggressive".

Some sources say that the Gen 3 and RTF models will remain in production after a Gen4 of the same model enters production. However, other sources claim that Gen 3 and RTF production will cease once that model is available in Gen4 trim.

Models 17 and 22 are the first of Gen4 line. I was thinking about waiting for the Gen4 19 as I'm lefthanded but heard that the 19 won't be out until around the summer time so I picked up an RTF2 19.


----------

